# How To Post A Picture Tutorial (using Photobucket)



## PuffDragon (Sep 22, 2008)

*Click on each picture to get a better view of the screen shots!*

Ok, it's time for another tutorial on how to share your pictures with the Tegu Talk community. Today we will be using Photobucket.com to host and share our pictures.

Step 1: Go to <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.photobucket.com/">http://www.photobucket.com/</a><!-- m --> and register for an account if you don't already have one. (It's free!)

Log In






Step 2: After you log in you will be redirected to your main album page. Here you can create new albums and organize your photos. For simplicity we will just upload to the default album. Click where it says "Choose Files"





Step 3: A browsing box will open. It is important to know where the picture you wish to share is located on your hard drive. Browse your files and locate the picture you wish to use and highlight it. Then click "Open" at the bottom of the box.





Step 4: Photobucket will then automatically upload your picture from your computer to the web page. Here you can see that the picture was added to my account.





Step 5: Directly below the new picture added will be four rows of options. Click on the last row where it says "IMG Code" You will only have to click on it once and it will be automatically copied to your clip board. If for some reason it doesn't copied itself, just highlight the code and press CTRL+C





Step 6: Come back to TeguTalk.com and paste your copied IMG Code into your desired thread post. To do so press CTRL+V or right click and hit paste. The code will be copied into the comment box.





Step 7: Press submit and your picture will be posted for all to see! It's that easy! If you still need help just ask.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

After trying to post pictures MY way for days I found this to be a great help ...


----------



## montana (Apr 1, 2011)

bump!!


----------

